# Baseline scan int he morning!



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

how horrible is it having scan with af?  Is it an internal scan?

Thanks

Jenny


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Jenny

I did get an internal scan for my baseline scan but never had AF.  I would just go with it I am quite sure many a patient will have been in the same situation as you.

Kx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi just wanted to wish u luck with your scan.

How come u have to have it with AF?

Kate xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I should have had my baseline scan on cd2 but wasn't comfortable having an internal scan at that time of the month.  My doctor was very understanding and said that lots of women get scanned whilst they have AF but some would prefer to wait until its all over.  I waited a few days until AF had almost gone.  The scan only takes about 5 mins.  I am sure doctors are well used to scanning people during their period but if you feel uncomfortable then maybe you could have a chat with the doctor or nurse and ask if the scan can be performed a few days later when AF wouldn't be so heavy??

Wishing you lots of luck

Jane xxx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for all of the words of wisdom.

Scan was internal...not too uncomfortable though.  Clinic does the scan on cd1 to check that you don't have any cysts.

Got to go back on Friday 9th (CD10) to see how follicles are looking.  i had 2 follicles today!  

i've got 50mg of clomid to take from tomorrow for 5 days. 

thanks
jen
x


----------

